# Tyne Monarch Fishing Aberdeen



## littleliz02 (Feb 19, 2012)

Hi
I am hoping someone could help or point me in the right direction. Mr great grandfather died on 15th January 1986 and the story has it that he fell overboard on the Tyne Monarch in Aberdeen Harbour.
He belonged North Shields, Northumberland and would have been about 45 at the age of his death. I have searched the records but cant seem to find any records for the Tyne Monarch apart from it being built in 1892 in Hartlepool and the first owner was Tyne Steam Fishing Company.
Can you help???


----------



## aavh (Apr 6, 2006)

Hope this helps
regards
Andy


Tyne Monarch: (SN 144) (1892 – 1907) (Iron)
O.N. 96538: 139g, 58n 101.6 x 19.9 x 9.6 feet
88 h p T.3-cyl by Worth McKenzie & Co Ltd, Stockton on Tees

27.06.1892: Launched by Raylton Dixon & Co Ltd, Middlesbrough (Yd. No 372) for Tyne Steam Fishing Co Ltd, North Shields (Frederick H. Phillips manager) as “Tyne Monarch” SN 144. 07.1892: Completed. 25.08.1892: Registered at North Shields SN 144. 1905: Owned by Maatschappij Overijssel, Ijmuiden Holland. 12.08.1905: North Shields registry closed. 1905: Registered at Ijmuiden IJM 115. 1905: Renamed “MONARCH”. 30.11.1907: Foundered during storm, all crew saved.

Newspaper report from Aberdeen Weekly Journal 18.01.1896


----------



## littleliz02 (Feb 19, 2012)

aavh said:


> Hope this helps
> regards
> Andy
> 
> ...




Thank you very much for your help, very much appreciated


----------

